# Hoyt Superstar Supreme



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

A few years ago I bought a used Hoyt Superstar Supreme from the auction site Ihopes of "fixing it up" but never got around to it. Well it's about to be shipped to Dave Barnsdale for new limbs, string, cables ect. I Have a question. The bow is 42". I can't remember what the brace height is about 8" I think, someone please correct me If I'm wrong. Was wondering if I have Dave make the bow 45" would the brace height 10" or under.
Thank you


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

You should consider having him put some Tristar wheels on it...awesome!


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

It has the energy wheels on it now. What is the difference? I might look into it


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have shot E wheels, command cams and the TriStar wheels. I really like the Tristars best, followed by the Command Cams. I didn't care for the E-wheels. Wall was too spongy and slow. Plus, the Tristar wheels have a rotating module and the ability to swap let off.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i have tristar wheels didn't know you could change let off . is it simple to do ?? O P , forgive me please .


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

No worries I'm learning also. I'll have to ask him about the Tristar wheels. I've shot both the command cams and e-wheels. I can shoot both but the cams were a lot faster. But I hope I get the bow to 45" and not go over 9 1/2" brace height. I loved my old caribou regret selling


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

My Tristar wheels took a silver draw module. The module has around 2" of adjustment if I remember correctly. It is also stamped with what the let-off is. You can buy modules from Dave to change the let-off. I had 55% and 65% modules. I think he also has 75%. 

The Tristars remeinded me of the original style Command Cams. I liked the Tristars better though because they were more adjustable and had a better wall.


----------



## blktail hunter (Jul 2, 2007)

How did you like the 55% let off?


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

blktail hunter said:


> How did you like the 55% let off?




It's been a coulle of years since I had the Hout Aspen that had Barnsdale Tristar wheels. I remember it being very smooth. I shot it exclusively with the 55% modules. I had bought the bow from a member on here.


----------

